# Gulf Tides of Longboat Key Studio Units  SARASOTA AREA Weeks 7 ,9,  & 10 -- Saturday Start Dates  FEBUARY 13th, 27th & March 6th



## 5finny (Jan 25, 2021)

***$775 per week ***

I expect to deposit these in RCI about 15 days out

Bed Size 2 Twin Murphy Beds convertible to King
Private Beach Access
BBQ Grills are available Bayside/Gulfside
Free Bicycles for Daily Usage
Free Internet Access WiFi
Laundry W/D In Unit
Beach Chairs Avail. On Beach Pool Bayside/Heated
Staff Onsite Yes
Shuffleboard On Gulfside
Gulfside Tiki Huts On Beach
Tennis Court Bayside
Sleeper Sofa Queen
All studio units are on Gulf Side of Resort and have Gulf Views--
Steps to Beach-This Building is on the beach
Resort has a device available which converts the two Murphy beds into a King size bed if you desire
Studios are good size --square footage is similar to many 1 Bedroom units (See Pictures at the resort website)
*Gulf Tides of Longboat Key - VacationFLA.com*
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vacationfla.com




*Resort Information - Gulf Tides of Longboat Key*






 gulftides.com
For resort website and information


Unit 204 is on that part of the building which is on the buildings L-- it is a little father from the beach but because it is on the L it has a good Gulf view.  While it is set back further from the Beach than the other studios  because no other unit is in front of it and because it is on the second floor it has one of the best Gulf Views
. 
Unit 202 is on the second floor and is the unit which is second closest to the Gulf.  It has a view of the Gulf out of it's large window located on the side of the unit

Unit 104 is directly below 204 and is a little smaller than the other units it also has a  Gulf view but as it is lower than 204 the view is not quite as good

No Additional or hidden charges ** FYI These were all purchased by me so I and my family could winter in Florida. **
I have the following dates and studio units at Gulf Tides: **

WK 7 Feb 13 2021-Feb 20 Unit 204
WK 9 Feb 27 2021-Mar 6 Unit 104
WK 10 March 6 2021- March 13 2021 Unit 202

About a 30%-40% discount from regular resort rate and charges





I will be posting a second Listing for 2 2 Bedroom week 12 units


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 26, 2021)

Do the studios have kitchen


----------



## 5finny (Jan 26, 2021)

All have full kitchens
Thanks for asking


----------



## masterbuilder (Jan 26, 2021)

5finny said:


> ***$775 per week ***
> 
> I expect to deposit these in RCI about 15 days out
> 
> ...


hello Jim   this is Frank Pavlica - we rented unit  204  in 2020 with you     we are very interested in the March 6-13 unit 202   is it available?  , if so we'd like to rent it  thanks  Frank Pavlica


----------



## 5finny (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Frank
Yes it is available and I will hold it for you
Best
JIm


----------



## 5finny (Jan 28, 2021)

March 6-13 unit 202 is now taken
Expect to deposit WK 7 Feb 13 2021-Feb 20 Unit 204 tomorrow or Saturday
That unit has the best view of the bunch (IMHO)
Management tells me these units(except unit 104) are about 450 sq. foot each
Unit 104 is about 400 sq. ft.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 28, 2021)

son thinking about it, but it occured to me it would be a lot less to book it through rci


----------



## 5finny (Jan 29, 2021)

It might turn out that way
The resort tells me that this is the only studio unit that they have for rent for Presidents week so they think it will rent
I am mindful that they only make money if they have inventory so I take that with a grain of salt
If I deposit it into RCI I would do so yet today so I could use deposit restore
If I deposit today the week would have to be verified so it would probably show up in RCI on Monday (but maybe as early as tomorrow)
If I deposit week 7 I will post that fact here
If someone is going to get a good deal from RCI I prefer it is a Tugger


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 29, 2021)

there is nothing on Rci at all.  i imagine someone with ongoing search would get it.  my son can't make up his mind.


----------



## 5finny (Jan 29, 2021)

As long as it does not interfere with my desire to maximize my use of the week I am happy to do anything that helps.


----------



## 5finny (Feb 2, 2021)

I elected not to deposit week 7   Feb 13 2021-Feb 20  Unit 204 and it is still available--- as is week 9   Feb 27 2021-Mar 6 Unit 104 
Week 10 is no longer available


----------



## 5finny (Feb 5, 2021)

Feb 13- 20 still available
Feb 27-Mar 6  still available


----------



## myrtlebeachshines (Feb 9, 2021)

Are you flexible at all on your rental price?  vernparsons@gmail.com


----------



## 5finny (Feb 10, 2021)

Feb 13 
Yes
But this is pretty much the annual maintenance fee I pay
Best


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 10, 2021)

5finny said:


> Feb 13
> Yes
> But this is pretty much the annual maintenance fee I pay
> Best


Isn’t it a shame that it is hard to break even


----------



## 5finny (Feb 10, 2021)

Things are strange out there
Demand seems to pick up and then evaporate
If you can't break even then I guess you just do the best you can to minimize your loss

All weeks are now spoken for
I thank those who showed interest


----------



## tangutvid (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm interested in it, can you share more details about it?


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 21, 2022)

tangutvid said:


> I'm interested in it, can you share more details about it?


This is from last year.


----------



## tangutvid (Mar 23, 2022)

will look for another latest posts on this forum, thanks ! 
 vidmate app download insta save


----------

